# Hanging Hammocks - NEED HELP



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

I was using zip ties and my little guys figured out that they can chew through them. 

I am using binder rings for our other rat but the way i have the hammocks in the cage with two rats binder clips will not work. at least for one corner of each. I guess I could make a chain but that would be a bit cumbersome. 

Any other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Shower hooks! Best things, EVER. You can find them at Wal-Mart, hardware stores, dollar stores... Or, we sell them for 4/$1 (plus the cost of a stamp if how many you order fits into an envelope) if you want to support rescue. 

I'd never use anything else at this point!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I use paper clips LoL


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I use paper clips too ^_^ But I would like some of those shower hook things... the paper clips get all bent and ugly looking ^^;


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I use paper clips too ^_^ But I would like some of those shower hook things... the paper clips get all bent and ugly looking ^^;


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

That is weird Mana mine never get all bent and nasty how do you put them up?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I just hook them to the cage. Sometimes I have to bend it out a little bit to fit around the wire (I have little paper clips), and sometimes they bend because of the weight of the rats.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ooh Iuse the big paper clips LoL


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i use split-rings... the metal type used for rod-pockets drapes.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

I use paper clips. cheap and fairly easy to attach and detach.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I keep seeing hammocks with the rivet-looking things in the corners. Where do you get those and how is it done? 

I have to sew loops into the corners of mine... :-(


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

i use paper clips...
Yaaayyy!!! paper clips


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

Sparker said:


> I keep seeing hammocks with the rivet-looking things in the corners. Where do you get those and how is it done?
> 
> I have to sew loops into the corners of mine... :-(


you're in the states, you should be able to get a craft riveter at joannes or michaels or whatever craft supply stores you have in your part of california... just ask the assistants in the stores.


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

You can even get rivits at walmart. The best quality ones that I have found though are at REI. 

I ended up using some paper clips till I can come up with something a little better.

The shower rings is a great idea I might use those. Right now I have binder rings and I dont like them all too much.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Shower hooks, all the way.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, guys. Yay rivets!


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Although we hate it (wally world) we did go there and they have huge paper clips. They are probably about 6" long and work fantastically.


----------

